# Family Friendly Club in Talbot County needs new members



## james c smith (Sep 20, 2017)

Established club, 731 acres, mixture of hardwoods and pine. Family oriented,absolutely no alcohol or drugs allowed on the property. Camper hook up with County water and electricity.Deer and Turkey.Membership is $675 per year. CALL James Smith 770 883 2903


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 20, 2017)

How many members?
Where is it located in Talbot Co.?


----------



## Cbrooks81 (Oct 27, 2017)

Are you still looking for members if so please call me at your convenience 863 344 1289


----------

